# Pendle Performance remap



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Went to Pendle Performance today to have the wife's roadster remapped. Why Pendle? well after sending over 4 weeks looking into remapping of the197 hp 2.0 tfsi engine a few things became clear, a remap alone is not going to give you anymore than 255hp to 260hp running a 95% duty cycle on the wastgate which means the turbo is flat out above 5,000rpm and also the injectors are wide open above 5,000rpm. as such it isn't possible to gain more at the top end with a remap and of course these figure depends on whose dyno the car is run on and if you have a good engine or a run of the mill unit figures can range from 196hp up to 215hp as standard .Then the price any thing from £250 pounds to over £500 and at the end of the day we all want value for money so taking all this into consideration off I went to Pendle Performance.
On arrival a quick hello to Martin and of to work he went road test, diagnostic, read the original map, write the new map and then a final road test. Results well how do you best describe a possible up to 50hp gain or even a little more Martin wont over claim to avoid negative feed back from his customers, The best description I can think of for Martins remap is this where is 7th gear I kid you not the transformation in top gear acceleration from 80mph to 100mph motorway over taking speed is unreal mid range punch is much improved and the car pulls smoother right through the rev range fuel economy going to have the remap 37.3mpg going home heavy right foot 36.0mpg . Big thanks to Martin and to any one looking to have a remap you don't have to spend big to gain big http://www.pendleperformance.com/index.php


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It's good that you are satiesfied, but what is the differense between Pendle Performance and most other remaps?

+ 50 bhp and up to 100 NM is the same as "everyone else" will give you.

This just looks like a bad ad......


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Arne said:


> It's good that you are satiesfied, but what is the differense between Pendle Performance and most other remaps?
> 
> + 50 bhp and up to 100 NM is the same as "everyone else" will give you.


I think you miss his point.

Isn't he saying that because all remaps are going to give you a similar power boost, there's no point in spending big money on one?


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes thats right chippy-boy its all about value for money and not a name, I would rather pay £1.10 for a litre of fuel than £1.20 some people seem to have to much money and not enough common sense, and Arne its no advert just trying to pass on information to people who may be considering a remap and who said 100Nm of torque can you read [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Had my Mark I sorted by Martin, two weeks ago  Great value for money :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

gandolf22 said:


> Yes thats right chippy-boy its all about value for money and not a name, I would rather pay £1.10 for a litre of fuel than £1.20 some people seem to have to much money and not enough common sense, and Arne its no advert just trying to pass on information to people who may be considering a remap and who said 100Nm of torque can you read [smiley=baby.gif]


I said 100 Nm because you forgott to say what Pendle will give of torque performance - and it is the gain in torque and how the torque (and bhp) curve look like that is most important performance vice - and not max bhp :wink:

It's no problem just increasing turbo boost to reach higher max bhp figures. The important thing is the quality of all the other neccessary software changes that needs to be done to ensure a quality remap product.

It might be that Pendle remap is a quality product, but without seing their performance graph and other tests of their product from objective 3. party companies, I would be rather catious of using their product.

A bad remap will over time be much worse than no remap at all.... :wink:

ps: there is no such thing as a free lunch, and cheap products are all to often just that - cheap products for a reason.... A good remap is a remap that has undergone a lot of development and testing - in accordance with the car manufactorers limits of various parts. And there are many remaps that I would not have anywhere near my engine..... :evil:


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

[smiley=baby.gif] Arne if you had followed the link to Pendle's web site the information was clear to see , but regarding the maps quality all I will say I did a lot of research before I made my choice on which mapping company to use . If you talk to Martin Pendle he will tell you who he collaborates with developing his maps and this company sell maps with tuv certification (made in Germany) and as for torque that's why I stated the 80 mph to 100mph performance. READ ASK AND LEARN


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

gandolf22 said:


> [smiley=baby.gif] Arne if you had followed the link to Pendle's web site the information was clear to see , but regarding the maps quality all I will say I did a lot of research before I made my choice on which mapping company to use . If you talk to Martin Pendle he will tell you who he collaborates with developing his maps and this company sell maps with tuv certification (made in Germany) and as for torque that's why I stated the 80 mph to 100mph performance. READ ASK AND LEARN


I do think that you still have something to read ask and learn.... :roll:

There are nothing on their websites as far as I found that says anything about torque and bhp graphs. It does not say anything about which company that has made the software and nothing about any tuv certification (and if what you say is correct why don't they say so on their web site?). As for your experience of what you think you can feel of the torque delivery, it's worth next to nothing as long as you have nothing to compare it with :wink:

Their web site information is very general, and something you can find on most tuning web sites - but it lacks a lot of the information I as a costomer would like to have of more detailes regarding their products in order to evaluate their quality and performance.

And in their FAQ you find this statment (quote):

"Q: Does this affect my cars warranty?
A: It is almost impossible to detect that that car as been remapped, so no it will not affect your warranty."

which is just bull. It's no problem for an Audi workshop to detect that there has been done changes to the software. If you get a problem with the engine or the drivetrain, it will for certain affect your warranty.

But if the tuning company delivers a quality product, the risk of any damage due to remapping is very minor, so I personally would say it's worth the risk - specially if you compare that to the risk you take everyday out in the trafic.
However I don't think it increases the reliability of the tuning company to give such a wrong answere to the warranty question....

I have had two remapped cars previous to the TTS that I now have, and the last one was a TT 2.0T. I have also done a lot of research regarding this, and my experience from many years of motorcyckle racing has gotten me in contact with many tuning experts and companies during the past 20 years. So I am not a completely "novice" in this earea 

Therefor I have learned to have a healty scepticisme to "cheap" products, because I know how expencive they can be - in the long run.

I don't say that Pendle is not a quality product. But I still say that I have not found any information (or enough information) that have convinced me that they delivers the same quality product as the more well known products on the market....

ps: and you are most welcome to keep your babies to your self. They don't give more weight to your undocumented claims - but they might indicate something about your own age and experience :wink:


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Arne, stop being a tit. ;-) LOL

Your original post was asking what's so special about +50 BHP and +100 Nm.

Clearly you misunderstood the point of the OP's post. Why not just admit it and let it go, instead of changing the subject?

Be a man! We all make mistakes!


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well Arne this seems to be turning in to a slagging match not what I consider forums to be for. I see forums as a place for people to freely share information and in my post that's all I did. Every one has the right of free choice but before I make this my last note on this post you did jump in with a rather unfavourable and arrogant reply and as for motoring experience you state yours as 20 years car and bikes well mine is a little longer at 32 years cars and bikes most of which has been hands on so maybe the baby face is appropriate


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arnie,

Agree, you don't get anything for nothing. I wouldn't let touch them touch my TTS.
Sorry, sounds like and advert to me and as you know the car can't handle that power in FWD guise. 
If you ignore them, they may well go away.

Could be worse, or maybe just as bad.....
http://my350z.com/forum/lounge-off-topi ... uined.html


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> If you ignore them, they may well go away.


Might have been good if you read his first post before jumping in. <sigh>


----------



## Pendle Performance (Feb 7, 2007)

We don't usually comment on this forum as we are not sponsors of the forum so I don't think its right to try and advertise our service. Please find attached a Dyno sheet for a Golf 2.0TFSI so you can see our work.

If you need anymore tech details please mail me direct and I'll do all I can to help.


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok I said no more notes on this post but hello and thanks Martin, I think I have caused quite a stir with my post. The car is running great even the wife can notice the extra performance and she dose not advertise for any one.  THANKS AGAIN BIG MAN :mrgreen:


----------



## Pendle Performance (Feb 7, 2007)

gandolf22 said:


> Ok I said no more notes on this post but hello and thanks Martin, I think I have caused quite a stir with my post. The car is running great even the wife can notice the extra performance and she dose not advertise for any one. THANKS AGAIN BIG MAN :mrgreen:


No worries. I understand some peoples concerns as we are working on peoples pride and joy. I would be the same with any vehicle I owned.

We are not here to win customers or try and put anyones nose out of joint. We enjoy what we do and have built up a excellent reputation within the UK.

Forums can be a hard place to get things across sometimes much easier talking face to face as sometimes things are taken the wrong way.

Again if anyone needs and help or tech info please don't hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chippy_boy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If you ignore them, they may well go away.
> ...


I've read ALL his posts and they're all about the same company.
Hence the scepticism

I find Gillette razors give me a really close shave, its much better than the others on the market at the moment. 
I have just repainted my cinema room with dulux paint and the coverage was excellent. The durability of this stuff is much better than some of the others and it's the same price.

Also I'd like to add Macleans tooth paste gives you by far the whitest smile available. The iso boost is fantastic. Oh and don't forget beacham's cold and flu products are really good, esp the all in one capsule stuff.

Graph shows 40bhp gain, so id guess the TT will have the same kind of gains.
Not saying that's good, bad or indifferent. Just saying.
And for the record I agree it would be hard to get more than 50bhp from a chip alone.


----------



## Pendle Performance (Feb 7, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Graph shows 40bhp gain, so id guess the TT will have the same kind of gains.
> Not saying that's good, bad or indifferent. Just saying.
> And for the record I agree it would be hard to get more than 50bhp from a chip alone.


The Golf 2.0TFSI was done a while ago. We have developed the map slightly more since then and it produces slightly stronger. We have one to do this monday so will upload the Dyno graph from that one.

It's not all about the extra bhp and torque. Its about how its delivered and if you drove one we have mapped I'm sure you'll agree the power delivery is smooth.

Forums can be really hard work to get across to people as its so easy to get the wrong end of the stick and people being people always have negative things to say about others, it's the british way. Why can we not just all support each other the country would be a much better place for it. Rant over. :?

I now leave in peace to climb back under my stone.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a TTS and its chipped. I have nothing to knock or prove either way.
I'm sure if i drove it, it would feel under powered by comparison :wink:

No need to crawl under a stone, tell us what else can be done.


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Back again just cant help it, if you take a close look at the dyno graph from Martin Pendle you will see tune 2 gives 245hp I did spend 4 weeks looking in to remaps on offer for the 197hp tfsi engine and I almost went to superchips who I have used before spoke to them several times and if you look at the dyno graph form superchips you will see 241hp from a engine that started with 196hp about 22% increase but the same map gave 257hp from a 215hp engine on the superchips dyno, Revo offer 257hp from a 213hp engine about 22%.
Martins map seems to give 245hp from 207hp ITS IN THE BALL PARK [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Pendle Performance (Feb 7, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I have a TTS and its chipped. I have nothing to knock or prove either way.
> I'm sure if i drove it, it would feel under powered by comparison :wink:
> 
> No need to crawl under a stone, tell us what else can be done.


It all depends on how deep your pockets are. Milltek are almost ready with there system for the TTs.

If like me you will go well over board and max the visa out.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright Martin, never post in the Mk2 forum, but saw it was you and thought I would say hello.
The seats from your 996T are going in next week.....finally.
Hope business is good fella.

Matt


----------



## Pendle Performance (Feb 7, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Alright Martin, never post in the Mk2 forum, but saw it was you and thought I would say hello.
> The seats from your 996T are going in next week.....finally.
> Hope business is good fella.
> 
> Matt


Excellent Matt,

Send us some pics over when you have them installed.. Would be nice to see what they look like..


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Pendle Performance said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Alright Martin, never post in the Mk2 forum, but saw it was you and thought I would say hello.
> ...


No worries, I can't wait to see them in either :lol:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, great to see you on the forum! Once again many thanks for a great job on my Mark I, would recommend to any other owners :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

gandolf22 said:


> Well Arne this seems to be turning in to a slagging match not what I consider forums to be for. I see forums as a place for people to freely share information and in my post that's all I did. Every one has the right of free choice but before I make this my last note on this post you did jump in with a rather unfavourable and arrogant reply and as for motoring experience you state yours as 20 years car and bikes well mine is a little longer at 32 years cars and bikes most of which has been hands on so maybe the baby face is appropriate


I agree regarding what this forum ought to be for. Thats why I shared from my experience with cheap products, and my advice for other members here to be cautious with what I considered to perhaps be an ad - and nothing more.

The fact that this was your SECOND post on this forum, is something that backs that up.

And if you don't like a "slagging match", why do you use symbols to try to make a statment that is not very nice? I would say you started it, and sory my lad - I am not one that backs off :wink:

Now to the thing that should be the issue here. You have read my last respons to what I thought about Pendles web site. Why do you not have any comments about that - and only about me? Are you chickening out regarding debating Pendle? Have you come to a realization that you might have done a bad choice?


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

:mrgreen: ARNE NOTICE THE SMILIES lets be nice I am a great believer in the old saying buy cheap buy twice years of experience have taught me this read my very first post, I spent weeks looking at remaps on offer lots of reading endless phone calls and time trawling the internet forums in the end I made my choice based on what I learnt yes learnt I don't know it all but I have the desire expand my knowledge. Regarding the Pendle web site it gives you no more or no less info than most tuning firms you have to ask dig deep and put them on the back foot to get more in depth info. Pendle works closely with a well establish German company with a good reputation I am not going openly say who that's not my place if Marti Pendle wants this public that's up to him not me it is a good map at a very good price more smiles :mrgreen:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

gandolf22 said:


> :mrgreen: ARNE NOTICE THE SMILIES lets be nice I am a great believer in the old saying buy cheap buy twice years of experience have taught me this read my very first post, I spent weeks looking at remaps on offer lots of reading endless phone calls and time trawling the internet forums in the end I made my choice based on what I learnt yes learnt I don't know it all but I have the desire expand my knowledge. Regarding the Pendle web site it gives you no more or no less info than most tuning firms you have to ask dig deep and put them on the back foot to get more in depth info. Pendle works closely with a well establish German company with a good reputation I am not going openly say who that's not my place if Marti Pendle wants this public that's up to him not me it is a good map at a very good price more smiles :mrgreen:


 

I do understand what you mean, and since I have been looking at different remaps / producers of such and different tests for a long time (several years - and my own experience with remaps in two previous cars), I know very well how difficult it can be to find what you are looking for - and trust the information you receive AND the company giving it. Because there are many "not so serious and recomendable" tuning companies out there. Thats why I was a bit sceptical, and perhaps seemed a bit too "sharp" in my first posts - and sorry for that :wink:

I think it was good of Martin/ Pendle to show up here, and as I previously said - it might be that they have a good quality product for a low price, but for others here - don't jump on the first tuning company you hear positive comments about. My advice for those thinking about using Pendles products is as Martin says - make contact and ask the questions you have (and ask for references, and hear what they have to say).

This forum IS for exchanging experiences, and your input here is positive. I just found it a bit strange that your first posts here would be about positive remarks about a tuning company that I never have heard about - and not about f.ex you buying a MK 2 TT :wink: But that could offcourse just be a coincident - as it seems to be 8)


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

:mrgreen: ARNE BIG SMILIES :mrgreen: :mrgreen: FRIENDS will keep in touch through the forum [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

